# School Archery Club



## Pheasent Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

*archery in the schools program*

Hay I know what your going through.First get the parents and kids to go to the school and ask for the program. Next have someone from the other schools talk to the Sup about getting the program in your school.Look for the reps for National Archery in the Schools program or contact NASP by e-mail and they will send you a packet to give to your administration to see.I have one but not sure where it is but would share if I did.Keep my contact and I will look for information for you. It may take some time to get it done but it will be well worth it so don't giveup.One other thing contact a club to help you.

Dan


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You might be out of luck if the principal already said no because of weapons. NASP is a decent program, but you might not like it. It is your best bet though. Like said earlier, get the NASP info and pass it along to the administration.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

If anything, at least let him know about it and that archery in school is not unheard of. I would also try and get a petition from the kids with a list of names of who would join. Also, if you do not want to conform to the NASP, write a list of what the program would need. 

The cost of bows and how many you will need, the cost of arrows, the cost of targets (or hay bales will probably work just fine), maybe find a coach who can do it. Let him know what it is all about.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i just got one started at my school last year by telling the principal what we wanted to do and getting about 5-6 teachers to agree to oversee the program. I don't know if that will work for you if your principal already said no but if you get a couple of teachers to agree to oversee it then you might have a good chance. If he asks you where you are gonna keep the bows tell him your parents can bring them in and lock them in his office for the day until you need them.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

I tried last year and nobody wanted anything to do with it at the school, so i went to local businesses and got a sponsorship from the lumber yard. and kept it away from the school:wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

tell them about the NASP and I bet they would accept it unless your school is so crazy about not having any thing close to a weapon that they don't even allow scissors!


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Another appraoch might be Boy Scouts...they have archery training in some locations...You may not want to get a scouting program going but if you can find someone from the archery program in Boy Scouts that may help as well.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know about getting a club started, but as far as archeyr in school I say just make sure the teachers/principal like you.

Last night I was helping with freshmen orientation and afterwards was talking to the prinicpal about my senior project. I also brought up doing an archery trick exhibition for the talent show- he LOVED the idea. I told him it's was safe (it's my brother and I- we don't mess around). He was as excited about it as I am!


----------



## turkeyslinger (Feb 28, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all of your input.Ill do some reasearch on the NASP and make a packet of info to turn in and it might change their minds,thanks again for the info


----------



## Z Hilgy (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey ya know the main thing that you may want to do is take a poll. See how many kids would be actually interested in starting it up. You would also need a place to shoot and a supervisor. So see what there is for interest and then get the rest of your ducks in a row (I think that's the expression).


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey TS,

NASP is a GREAT program!! My kids have been shooting in it for the past two years and have really enjoyed it. We are in central KY and have plenty of schools involved, but depending on where you are there may not be so many. That can actually be a great thing because you might get your school started and then other schools would follow along. NASP has local regional and even national competitions so the challenge is there for those who are interested. I will be getting my coaches certification next month so I can our team in that area too.

If you get the program started the school can get discounts on equipment to keep the cost under control.

It is a great program for kids from 4th through 12th grade.

you can post or PM me with any questions
Mike


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Z Hilgy said:


> Hey ya know the main thing that you may want to do is take a poll. See how many kids would be actually interested in starting it up. You would also need a place to shoot and a supervisor. So see what there is for interest and then get the rest of your ducks in a row (I think that's the expression).


Poll, not so much, petition, absolutely! Just get a ton of kids to sign it (I mean like everybody who is willing). You want a BUNCH of names, so it will tell the principal that everybody wants it to happen, and that will influence him. But, you should also come up with some more info than just we want archery. Tell him where it could be at, how much things would cost, etc.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I think what Z is saying is to find out how many students are actually interested in an archery program.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

get the principle to watch this video too:

https://archeryintheschools.org/act...ByFileID&cboFileID=5404&cboFileCategoryID=997


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That seamed like a pretty convincing vid.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

The video is convincing. Not every student will flock to the program, but those that do will enjoy it and it can make a very positive impression on those students. Face it, not every student is built to run like the wind or jump tall buildings, but with time, practice and desire anybody can shoot a genesis bow with some level of competency. NASP is one of few programs where the student competes both for the team and for individual success at the same time. How's that for a sense of accomplishment!

simply said - it is a good thing!
Mike


----------



## jason03 (Dec 12, 2003)

AT my school we have a shooting slub. A teacher is in charge of it, and we shoot shotgun, archery, rifle and .22. we have like 4 shoots on Saturdays. Maybe you cna talk to a teacher about it.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

jason03 said:


> AT my school we have a shooting slub. A teacher is in charge of it, and we shoot shotgun, archery, rifle and .22. we have like 4 shoots on Saturdays. Maybe you cna talk to a teacher about it.


whoops, i was accidently on my dad's...oh well.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

my school lets me shoot out on the soccer fields after school as long as i help the teacher out with the lower school archery club. ITs too bad that some guys cant shoot at school because "it has to do with weapons". Just another example of left wing idiocy.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

yea make sure you mention NASP.:thumbs_up


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

wow that sounds like a uptight school...at my school on any given day i could probally find at least 200 boys with pocket knives including my self...i really dont see the big deal our rotc has a rifle range they use at school....i dont see why he wouldnt let you have a archery club


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Nssp*

Hey guys if you can contact nssp they have a big archery compition


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

yea i asked my pe teacher about it, before i could even finish my sentence, no, i dont know why we used to have and archery team like god knows how many years ago, but now i think im going to try a little harder with some of these tecniques


----------



## artemis3 (Oct 20, 2009)

none of the competitive archery i do is through my school all of it is 4-h our school hates the idea of anything dealing with shooting and its not just my school it is all of them in my area . well all but my softball coach who thinks it is awsome and asks me regularly how i am doing.:teeth: i would love to go to a school that actually has it in the school.:sad:


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

If i were you i would go to the school board and talk to them after you get some names and prices because the school i go to doesn't have a bowling team and the other school in a district does and me and my friends went to the principal and he said no then we got 20 people to sign the bowling ally a mile away from are school said the would let us practice there and then we went to the school bored and they said yes


----------

